# Autorefresh



## XChris (5. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Intranetlösung, welche über eine Webseite Daten anzeigt. Es ist notwnedig, dass die Daten alle Minute neu geladen werden. Im Einsatz ist der IE 7 oder 8.

Leider wird nicht regelmäßig neu geladen. Benutzt habe ich:


```
<head>
		<meta name="Script-Output">
		<meta http-equiv="cache-control content=no-cache">
		<meta http-equiv="expire content=1">
		<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="60; URL=/tmp/Monitor.html">
		<title>Monitoring</title>
</head>
```

Gibt es eine bessere Lösung? 

Chris


----------



## Dr Dau (5. November 2009)

Hallo!


```
<meta http-equiv="expires" content="60">
```

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

